# [SOLVED] rtorrent scgi

## dolohow

Mam problem z rtorrentem, otóż po dodaniu do konfiguracji:

```
scgi_port = localhost:5000
```

Występuje błąd:

```
rtorrent: Error in option file: ~/.rtorrent.rc:9: Could not prepare socket for listening: Nie można przypisać żądanego adresu
```

Program skompilowałem z takimi flagami:

```
net-p2p/rtorrent daemon xmlrpc
```

Dodam, że problem występuje na dwóch komputerach.

Proszę o pomoc.Last edited by dolohow on Fri Aug 27, 2010 12:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

A w procesach nie masz przypadkiem już odpalonego rtorrenta (lub inny program na tym porcie)?

Pokaż także pełen config.

--EDIT--

Miałem kiedyś taki błąd, ale już nie pamiętam jak się go pozbyłem  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

zamien localhost na 127.0.0.1 i sprawdz, ew. numer portu zmien i sprawdz. Sprawdz netstatem czy nic Ci nie slucha na :5000. Masz jakies frameworki bezpieczenstwa tam? Grsecurity, rsbac, tomoyo moze?

----------

## Bialy

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> zamien localhost na 127.0.0.1 i sprawdz, ew. numer portu zmien i sprawdz. Sprawdz netstatem czy nic Ci nie slucha na :5000. Masz jakies frameworki bezpieczenstwa tam? Grsecurity, rsbac, tomoyo moze?

 

Dobrze gada.

Sprawdziłem u siebie i ja mam:

```
scgi_port = 127.0.0.1:5000
```

----------

## dolohow

Zmiana na 127.0.0.1 nie pomogła. Jak sprawdzić netstatem, jeśli program się nie uruchamia. Zmiana portów również nie pomogła.

Nie jest też wina konfiguracji sprzętowej (router), ponieważ interfejs do innego programu działa dobrze.

config:

```
#min_peers = 40

max_peers = 15

#min_peers_seed = 10

#max_peers_seed = 50

#max_uploads = 15

#download_rate = 0

#upload_rate = 0

directory = /home/sdk/Pobrane/

session = /home/sdk/.rtorrent/

schedule = watch_directory,5,5,load_start=/home/sdk/Pobrane/*.torrent

schedule = untied_directory,5,5,stop_untied=

schedule = low_diskspace,5,60,close_low_diskspace=100M

port_range = 6890-6999

port_random = yes

check_hash = no

use_udp_trackers = no

dht = disable

# dht_port = 6881

peer_exchange = no

# Do not modify

#hash_read_ahead = 10

#hash_interval = 100

#hash_max_tries = 10

#scgi_local =~/.rtorrent/rpc.socket

scgi_port = localhost:8080
```

----------

## soban_

 *dolohow wrote:*   

> Jak sprawdzić netstatem, jeśli program się nie uruchamia.

 Sprawdzic porty mozesz rowniez nmapem (emerge -vq nmap && nmap 127.0.0.1). A chodzi o to czy jakis program rownolegle uruchomiony nie uzywa portu 5000.

Jesli chodzi o konfiguracje to ja zawsze uzywalem tej http://debian.linux.pl/threads/1379-Rtorrent-szybka-instalacja-i-konfiguracja i rtorrent zawsze dzialal. No pomijajac jakies problemy z zapora na routerze (DMZ, lub przekierowanie konkretnego portu wtedy pomagalo).

----------

## dolohow

Próbowałem wielu portów i nie są zablokowane (konfiguracje routera mam prawidłową).

Po wpisaniu nmap 127.0.0.1 otrzymuję:

```
Starting Nmap 5.21 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-08-27 10:12 CEST

Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -PN

Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.29 seconds
```

----------

## soban_

Pokaz co ifconfig Ci zwraca.  Tak na marginesie to ja zawsze ustawialem port_range = 6890-6999, w konfiguracji rtorrenta - tak jak podalem wyzej zgodnie z opisem konfiguracji rtorrenta. A swoja droga http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623178  *Quote:*   

> have you configured your web server to talk scgi to rtorrent?
> 
> http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentXMLRPCGuide

 

----------

## Bialy

Kolego jeżeli chcesz połączyć rtorrent'a z wtorrent'em to mogę polecić Tobie to.

----------

## soban_

@Bialy ma racje, zwlaszcza ze ladnie to opisal :-), no chyba ze chcesz tylko port ustawic/zmienic konkretny do komunikacji torrentowej w rtorrencie, ale napewno nie jest do tego scgi_port. Pokaz tez co zwraca 

```
ifconfig
```

 i czy 

```
/etc/init.d/net.lo restart
```

pomoglo.

----------

## Bialy

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> @Bialy ma racje, zwlaszcza ze ladnie to opisal 

 

No i przez Ciebie się wziąłem i zaktualizowałem mój post  :Laughing: 

----------

## dolohow

Panowie problem rozwiązany, okazało się, że miałem wyłączonego demona net.lo

Dla potomnych:

```
rc-update add net.lo boot
```

Dzięki soban_, że zwróciłeś mi na to uwagę.

BTW. Z drugiej strony nie wiem jak to możliwe.

----------

